# Best Uber Driver Tip Sign Ever!



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Check out this tip sign from an Uber driver -- Larissa -- I found posted on reddit this afternoon. Turns out we have been doing it all wrong!










Anyone happen to know which network offers the best in-car mobile internet so I can give free Wi-Fi @ *$0.75*/mile? 

Oh and I don't think offering Advil to pax is a good idea...


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

And she even carries a booster seat. That's prepared.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow... even free pens

This poor woman.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Who would read all that? I like the Etc part, means she's got "more" to give....


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> Check out this tip sign from an Uber driver -- Larissa -- I found posted on reddit this afternoon. Turns out we have been doing it all wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free Advil for pins, that's the flaw here?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

chopstick said:


> Wow... even free pens
> 
> This poor woman.


Paper, pens, people still use those? WTF year was this pic taken, 1979.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, when I sing, I only want to hear MY voice! What nerve! 1*!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

So many things wrong with this driver's strategy lol where do we begin the tear down...


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

someone get her the link to this forum... wow...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't give out Advil. They will blame that you drugged them.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

unPat said:


> Don't give out Advil. They will blame that you drugged them.


*Scenario

Dad: *"honey what's wrong?"
*
Pax (daughter): *"I complained about a headache and my Uber driver gave me some pills from an Advil container and I dosed off. But when I woke up, I felt pain in my mouth and between my thighs"
*
Call Operator: *"911 what's your emergency?"
*
Dad: *"an Uber driver named [enter you name here] raped my daughter!"

** Then CNN and Fox News will take it from here. Guilty until proven innocent since you are an Uber Driver.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> So many things wrong with this driver's strategy lol where do we begin the tear down...


In your demented mind that can't grasp all markets are different?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

If you're stating you have Venmo and paypal, give them the damn payment info.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

This is version 2.0...


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Remember that face, it will make news some day as rapist # (?).

This woman thinks doing everything uber tells her will change anything, that poor, poor woman.


----------

